# Harlequine clown



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

So heres another clown makeup just finished, I still have to work on a few edges and mold it....the paint up will be in the Harlequine style. WOW, I didn't think coming up with six different clown makeup would be a big deal but im about to go crazy....lol.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Love the prominent nose and cheekbones!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh, I like this one very much, Play... can't wait to see it completed with the harlequin makeup, my favorite!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Have you ever met my Grandma? I love harlequins and am looking forward to the final reveal too.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Looks like some really neat textures there. I'd like to see a higher resolution picture if you get a chance. Looking forward to the paint and application


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

*Harlequin makeup (finished pic)*

Broke the mold on the edge but its no big deal, the ultralcal kicked off faster than I wanted while working the edges and they didn't bond good in spots. Anyway here's a finished pic of the paintup.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Very Scary.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Very cool Play!


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Beautiful work Play.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Very cool!! 

My two year old daughter is being a harlequin clown doll this Halloween, but a much "cuter" one....


----------

